# Dive Report: Oriskany props & 150+ starboard tour



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You might be interested in the dive report I posted here:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/oriskany-props-150-starboard-tour-84341/


----------

